# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.8 Relased! DRK Fix, Marvel by USB, Huawei FRP and more..

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.8 Innovative and Intelligent    * *Whats New: [x] Added Samsung DRK (Device Root Key) Fix --- Just Click DRK Fix Button and done.* *--- Works over UART Cable connection (RJ45).*  *  [x] Added Samsung Marvel Unlock, Write Cert via USB Cable --- No Need of UART Cable from now.
--- Easily Unlock or Write Certificate with only USB Cable.* *--- Just tick "Do NOT use UART (USB)" and software will use USB.
--- If in some cases, you need to use UART, just untick that checkbox.   [x] Added Numerous Options in Miscellaneous Tab --- MTK FRP Reset
--- Qualcomm FRP Reset
--- Huawei SPD FRP Reset
--- MTK Boot Unlock
--- Qualcomm Boot Unlock
--- All these features are supported in Fastboot Mode only.
--- If phone does not enter Fastboot, above features will not work.  * *
[x] Added Samsung SPD Phones in Supported List* *--- G361H
--- J100H.  * *--- We already support almost all Samsung SPD Phones, fast and easy.    [x] Added Some Handy Functions in Samsung > Tools* *--- Hidden_Menu_Enable - Open Hidden Menu Enable Option on Phone Screen.
--- IOT_HIDDEN_MENU - It will open Hidden Menu on Phone Display.  *  *[x] Revised Anti-Malware Engine and Database* *--- Now our Proven Technique is more better than before.
--- Update Malware Database to the latest. *  *[x] Added Prnt Scrn Button --- Now its much easier to take screenshot of the operation done.
--- It will include only UMT Software window, so no need to resize or crop.  *  *
[x] Some Cosmetic Changes --- Arranged FRP / Reactivation / EE / Rent Center Unlock in Combo.
--- Select desired operation and click Reset Button.  *   *
Special Thanks to: --- ysr84.
--- imeigurus.  *     *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_1.8.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*    *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

